# which ecollar?



## dk

Hey all,

This question is actually for my other dog who is not a vizsla. We have trained her on a ecollar. However we just lost the most recent one and now i am going to buy a new one. 

I have seen the combo vibrate/shock collars and im curious if people have used these and what their experiences are with them? and which one they find works best? 

Currently we have a sport dog shock/beep only. It works great on her. and we almost never have to shock her when it is on. and even though I use it on a very low setting I still do feel a bit bad when I have to and would like to try the vibrate.

anyways, your thoughts would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
-D


----------



## kellygh

http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdog-field-trainer-sd-400.html


Others on this forum are much more knowledgeable than me in this department. We have not yet introduced our V (11m) to the ecollar, but when we do, the above will be at the top of the list. It gets great reviews, and our trainer likes the wide range of stimulation choices, including a tone only, which is nice for sensitive breeds like the V. The sd also has models to cover longer ranges. I hear others recommend tri-tronics (sp?) also. Good Luck


----------



## dk

that is actually the collar we currently have...well the one we lost...it is great. very water proof. my only gripe is it could use another 2 levels. but thats ok...im looking at there upgraded version that has the vibration in it. which is why im trying to get other oppinions

http://www.gundogsupply.com/sportdog-1825-sport-hunter-1-dog.html

Also for you. the 400yards on that one I found was not enough at times. so I would suggest spending the extra bucks to get the one that goes farther...the distance is surprising at which you will find acceptable.

thanks for your response.


----------



## redbirddog

Tri-tronics sport upland G3 has served us well. Tough and dependable.


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/introducing-bailey-to-training-collar.html


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/10/i-am-vizsla-song.html

Rod a.k.a. redbirddog


----------



## kellygh

http://www.gundogsupply.com/dog-training-collars-6.html

Will provide links to vibrate collars. I thought the SD collar had vibrate. Thanks for pointing that out, because that does seem to be a desireable feature. Agree. I think it is worth it to shell the $ for longer ranges. I always prefer to be safer than sorry. I think the Tri-Tronics Rod mentioned is on the best seller list @ gundogsupply as well.


----------



## nicoledeez

We trained Lexie on the Dogtra 280NCP. It's got a pretty decent range (probably not long enough for you but they have advanced models) and it's got the vibration (which we used on her first because she wasn't fond of it and responded) as well as the shock. This brand came highly recommended from other bird dog trainers in my area. 

www.dogtra.com

Hope this helps!


----------



## Linescreamer

I use the TT G3 sport basic. It has a range or 1/2 mile and beep tone no vibrate. The tone is not loud but the dog can certainly hear it, you will not, unless you are standing right next to the dog. I think the vibrate or tone will both be ignored if the dog is "in the zone" . ;D The shock levels are certainly adequate and the system can be used for up to 3 dogs and is bullet proof! If I had a GSP or other breed than ran, I would go for a collar with a range of 1 mile. Priced around $250 US.


----------



## dghubbard06

http://www.gundogsupply.com/tri-tronics-g3-sport-basic.html

I've trained Stella (15 months) on this collar. Never had a problem with it being in water, having enough range or anything. Well built and the remote fits in my hand well. 

I keep the setting on 1 during training, will bump it to 1.5 if she is not responding. When we are hunting it is set at 2. The highest you can go on this collar is 5 and it is pretty strong. I can barely feel setting 1 and 2 feels like a mosquito bite.


----------



## Ozkar

A tone or vibration collar i can almost accept. But a shock collar??? If you need that, you need a new training method. 

In 35+ years of training puppies I have never had to resort to a shock, tone or vibration collar. 

I believe the best weapon for training is repetition and consistency. Collars and crap like that is just being lazy IMHO. 

Oh and I currently have an 8 month old V and a 12 month old GSP. Both madly active dogs who are very scent, bird and fur focussed. I have no recall issues with either. (Oh and I have only had the GSP for a little over 9 weeks.)

Repetition and consistency!! I can't stress it enough. When you give in, the dog has trained you!!


----------



## redbirddog

> Collars and crap like that is just being lazy IMHO.


Ozkar,

Couldn't disagree more but really appreciate your ability to do your training without.

The training collar is a fantastic tool if used correctly and at the right time. 

Tone and vibrate are unnecessary aspects of a training collar, IMHO, as a good field whistle will do a better job directing the dog.

Used incorrectly by someone who didn't take the time to understand how to use a training collar is like a gun given to a kid who has no idea what to do with it. Dangerous to the dog.

A high-quality training collar that goes from 1 to 5 has saved my dogs from coyote ambush and chasing a farmer's cows. A light stimulation (like a tap on the head) redirects the dogs attention.
I save the_ "come to Jesus"_ level only for life threating occasions.

Unless you have a completely controlled environment, a training collar used correctly on a dog, who is old enough, is the best training tool available.

Consistancy and persistance make a champion and are very important. 

A puppy doesn't need "training" with a collar. A puppy needs to just have fun and learn the basics.

But once it becomes a* highly-driven adolescent hunting dog*, focus from a distance can be achieved best with a quality training collar. Here in the West, a rancher has the right to shoot a dog chasing his cattle with no legal action that can be taken against him.

We can agree to disagree. With 35+ years of training you are a master and can do much more with a dog than almost all of us. 

I just know what I know, and don't in the least feel my professional trainers have been "lazy."

Good luck with your young dogs. I will enjoy reading your posts.

Maybe we will field trial together one day at the Vizsla Nationals.

Happy trails and trials.

Rod a.k.a redbirddog
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## ceecee

I totally agree with redbirddog. We tried obedience school and trainers. I have shocked Sunny only a few times. She will respond to the beep and most of the time that is not needed.

I very reluctantly used the e collar but it has been a blessing.

Sunny is a very outgoing and butterfly oriented 15 month old.


----------



## nicoledeez

I couldn't have said it better myself, Redbirddog!


----------



## Linescreamer

Ozkar said:


> A tone or vibration collar i can almost accept. But a shock collar??? If you need that, you need a new training method.
> 
> In 35+ years of training puppies I have never had to resort to a shock, tone or vibration collar.
> 
> I believe the best weapon for training is repetition and consistency. Collars and crap like that is just being lazy IMHO.


 
Do you drive a car? Do you use the key to start it and turn over the engine with the starter? If the answers are both yes; my reply would be - your lazy and should just get in front of the engine and turn the crank handle.  By the way, I agree 100% on your comment about repetition and consistency. ;D


----------



## kellygh

Although our V has not been introduced to an ecollar yet, I wanted to feel what it's like. I wouldn't subject my dog to something I wasen't willing to experience. I was "nicked" at level 1 & 2, and I have to say, describing that as a "shock" is very misleading, IMO. I couldn't even feel level 1 & had to be told when I was going to be hit again! Level 2 felt like a very light tap, , and level 3 was hardly a doozie.


----------



## Ozkar

redbirddog said:


> Collars and crap like that is just being lazy IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Ozkar,
> 
> Couldn't disagree more but really appreciate your ability to do your training without. *(It's all good, just also sharing my opinion and as I stated, it's just not a method I believe in.)* The training collar is a fantastic tool if used correctly and at the right time.
> 
> Tone and vibrate are unnecessary aspects of a training collar, IMHO, as a good field whistle will do a better job directing the dog. *(So, while advocating a training collar, you also disagree and suggest there are better methods such as this? I appreciate the contradiction in your statement, but I guess, what you are getting at, is you also agree there are better methods such as a whistle)*
> Used incorrectly by someone who didn't take the time to understand how to use a training collar is like a gun given to a kid who has no idea what to do with it. Dangerous to the dog. *(My fears exactly)*A high-quality training collar that goes from 1 to 5 has saved my dogs from coyote ambush and chasing a farmer's cows. A light stimulation (like a tap on the head) redirects the dogs attention.
> I save the_ "come to Jesus"_ level only for life threating occasions.
> 
> Unless you have a completely controlled environment, a training collar used correctly on a dog, who is old enough, is the best training tool available. *(Hang on, you said earlier that the whistle was better??)*
> Consistancy and persistance make a champion and are very important. *(My point in my OP)*
> A puppy doesn't need "training" with a collar. A puppy needs to just have fun and learn the basics. *(Agree 100%)*
> But once it becomes a* highly-driven adolescent hunting dog*, focus from a distance can be achieved best with a quality training collar. (I have two, a GSP and a V, I also had some very bird motivated Spaniels for 15 years as well as a string of brilliant Kelpies, Border Collies and Red and Blue Heeler cattle dogs. All highly motivated animals, none ever needed a training collar, faaaark... I must be just lucky hey!!) Here in the West, a rancher has the right to shoot a dog chasing his cattle with no legal action that can be taken against him. (Here in Oz, it's not illegal, but, the shooter would have to prove malice was intended or performed)
> 
> We can agree to disagree. With 35+ years of training you are a master and can do much more with a dog than almost all of us. *(No need to be patronising, I respect your opinions in here Redbirddog and read the majority of your posts with agreeance. You speak with knowledge and common sense. Because I disagree with one of your opinions, isn't cause to be patronising. I am by no means a master at training dogs. I learn something almost everyday with them. Each animal is different. A good grasp of training perhaps, but by no means a master and please forgive me if I sounded like I was portraying to be one. That was the furthest from my intended outcome)*I just know what I know, and don't in the least feel my professional trainers have been "lazy."
> 
> Good luck with your young dogs. I will enjoy reading your posts. *(Once again, no need to be sarcastic. If i do fail with these two dogs, I will put my hand up and accept it, learn from it and alter my approach. However, I am confident, that you won't read too many "How do I fix this" posts  )*Maybe we will field trial together one day at the Vizsla Nationals. *(mmmm not likely. 1. O don't trial, show or do agility. 2. I live on the other side of the planet!! My V is an Aussie V!!!  He likes beer, prawns (Shrimp to you lot) on a Barby (BBQ to you lot) and footy (Rugby Union to you lot)  )*Happy trails and trials. *(Same goes RBD  )*
> Rod a.k.a redbirddog
> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com
Click to expand...


RBD, once again, don;t get all snakey on me when I disagree with something you have an ipinion on. I truly respect your knowledge and read most of your posts with agreeance. One issue shouldn't cause patronisation and subtle digs at pereceptions created in your mind, not from the writer. I am an Aussie and we say it how it is. Sometimes, it can be misconstrued. I hope that is the case here.


----------



## AfroViz

I have Sportdog SD-800 which I'm very happy with. I do all my training with a whistle and hand signals and use the tone button in the same way I would a clicker. It works great. I don't use static correction in training at all but I like that it's there to get their _immediate_ undivided attention in case of emergency.


----------

